# new shoes



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

received my 30/10/12 gorilla silverbacks for my rzr s. cnat wait to hit the mud holes with them.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Whatcha' gonna do with the Terms?

KAWI RULES


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

the terms are for my 850 i just was switch them back and forth.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

They look good on your rzr


----------



## Birddog4x4 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Any lift on it right now?


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

X2 on the lift


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good looking rzr


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks good .... never realized it but if you cut the small lug from the terms there almost silver backs.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

brutemike said:


> Looks good .... never realized it but if you cut the small lug from the terms there almost silver backs.
> 
> Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


The next tires I cut will be terms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

no lift just spring spacers. the springs were saging with 300 miles on the sachs shocks they suck.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

You have the Sachs, they are horrible and the springs don't last long. If I remember rite super atv makes aftermarket springs for them. Check out the rzr forum. I know they do but can't remember off the top of my head. I got a smokin deal on some walker evans for my S model. And if you ever do lift it use racer tech. They don't bind the axles on the 11's and up.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------

